# Nokido Jujutsu in Chicago?



## Gentle Fist (May 26, 2012)

Has anyone on this board (or possibly lurking) ever studied Nokido Jujutsu in the Chicago Area?  The head instructor was Andrew Gruenwald back in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## blindsage (May 28, 2012)

According to this website, Andrew Gruenwald passed away in 2000, and his head student now lives and teaches in Florida.  No mention of others still teaching in Chicago.


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 28, 2012)

blindsage said:


> According to this website, Andrew Gruenwald passed away in 2000, and his head student now lives and teaches in Florida.  No mention of others still teaching in Chicago.



Thank you for the post.  That is a very good school down in Florida!  Got my start in Judo there several years ago :wink1:

My post was to help out the "head student" who is trying to reach out to some of the former Nokido group in Chicago...


----------



## blindsage (May 28, 2012)

Ahhhh, well good luck.


----------

